# Lets see your 2.5 gallon tanks and setups (2.5 gallon ONLY)



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

*Lets see what your 2.5 gallon nano aquariums look like*

*==This is for 2.5 gallon tanks only==

Post your tank shots along with equipment, flora, fauna, etc.......

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
**
*


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

Here's a couple shots of my 2.5 gallon setup.


Tank - Marineland 2.5 gallon all glass

Lighting - Coralife Mini T5 Aqualight (2x6500k bulbs)((mounted to 2 epoch cliplight mounting brackets)

Filter - Top Rapids Mini Internal Filter

Heater - Marineland Mini nano submersible heater

Substrate - Eco-Complete Plant Substrate 

Co2 - DIY Co2

Flora - 3 stems of Anachris, 1 Anubias Nana, 2 stems of Water Wisteria, 3 stems of Myriophyllum Spicatum, and moss ball flattened out and attached to driftwood.....

Fauna - None because I just set it up.


----------



## Basil

Tank - 2.5 marineland

Filtration - Red Sea Nano Filter with custom cut filter pad and Hagen Biomax

Heater - Marina C10

Lighting - Modded Coralife Mini 18 watt PC fixture 
1x 9 watt 10,000K and 1x 9 watt 6,700K

Substrate - Seachem Flourite

Flora - DHG, Microsword

Fauna - Halfmoon Betta


----------



## somewhatshocked

One of my old 2.5gal tanks:










No longer in service.


----------



## radioman

Paintball co2, aquasoil powder
















retired tank


----------



## vincenz

radioman said:


> Paintball co2, aquasoil powder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retired tank


Wow, that's green. What're the two bushy ball plants up front? Some type of moss?


----------



## radioman

That is riccia tied to rocks.


----------



## FriendsNotFood

Holy crap that last one's a tough act to follow!


















2.5 gallon minibow, Excel, daily water changes. Aquasoil and petrified wood. Plants: mayaca fluvitialis, crypt parva, marsliea minuta, ludwigia repens, cadamine lyrata. 










Fauna: phoenix rasboras, pumpkin shrimp, blue bees.


----------



## becks17

Old ~2.5 gal (8 inch cube aquarium)


----------



## ophiophagus

All very nice! Here's mine it's undergoing small changes right now but this is what it looked like last week. I will post a new pic soon


----------



## Wicket_lfe

This is plumbed to my 38 gallon
Blue Rili and GBR Fry

Just some DHG


----------



## wastewater

No frills ~ simple 2.5

View attachment 45576


Perfecto tank, inert gravel, 10w daylight cfl, no filter, guppy grass & salvinia, betta, three ramshorn snails, 4 drops liquid ferts daily, and weekly 50% water changes.


----------



## Basil

wastewater said:


> No frills ~ simple 2.5
> 
> View attachment 45576
> 
> 
> Perfecto tank, inert gravel, 10w daylight cfl, no filter, guppy grass & salvinia, betta, three ramshorn snails, 4 drops liquid ferts daily, and weekly 50% water changes.


Wow that is a sweet tank. I bet the betta loves having no flow due to a filter. Looks very lush.


----------



## chicken

OK, here goes! Here's my first ever nano, in 2007.

Tank: Perfecto 
Light: Catalina PC fixture, 2 x 13 watts
Substrate: Amazonia
Filter: Red Sea nano filter
Co2: DIY co2, fed through filter intake
Dosing: none for first several months, then light dosing of Seachem Flourish and Potassium twice weekly after after water changes.
Flora: Pogostemon helferi, Mayaca fluviatilis, Ludwigia arcuata, Rotala rotundifolia, Anubias barteri var. 'nana petite', Hemianthus callitrichoides
Fauna: Red cherry shrimp


----------



## ophiophagus

All very nice. Here's the update on mine I hope it looks as good as some of these when it grows in proper.


----------



## chicken

Nano #2, 2008.

Perfecto tank, Red Sea filter, Amazonia, Catalina PC fixture 2 x 13 watts, diy co2, light dosing of Seachem products (N, P, K, and Flourish) beginning several months after tank was set up. 

Flora: Hemianthus callitrichoides, Eleocharis parvula, Anubias barter var. 'nana petite.'

Fauna: Heterandria formosa


----------



## chicken

Nano #3. Same tank, substrate, filter, etc. as before.

Flora: Eriocaulon type 2, Proserpinaca (?), Hemianthus glomeratus, Anubias barteri var. 'nana petite', Hemianthus callitrichoides, Eleocharis 'belem', and some species I've forgotten (some kind of rotala?)

Fauna: none, meant to add shrimp, but never got around to it. I didn't keep this tank set up much longer after this picture was taken.


----------



## chicken

And a link to the journal for my current one:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/130098-2-5g-yellow-shrimp-tank.html


----------



## NWA-Planted

Marineland

Little submersible filter course sponge only
Black diamond substrate
DIY led strip (waterproof) cool white

Cherry shrimp and one crown tail betta

plants, anubis Nana and Java Fern










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greedy

here are some shots of my old setup in my 2.5

I had 7 mosquito rasbora with cherry shrimp and mostly twigs, indian almond leaves, and rock with the exception of some java moss and duckweed. I had an airline attached and had a single incandesent light over the tank.


----------



## tenzero1

Going to be filling soon once I build my CO2 system


----------



## bitFUUL

My older "toilet tank" in various forms.


----------



## amphirion

catalina aquariums 36W light fixture w/ 10,000K bulb.
filtration: tom's rapid mini/red sea nano (i need extra flow right now for dealing with BGA)
plants: anubias nana petite, fissidens fontanus, eglaria fluctunans, pogostemon helferi
no animals atm except an olive nerite which does cleaning duty.









could be in better shape....neglected for a week while BGA had a field day....treating now.


----------



## Basil

BUMP!! Add more tanks too!!! I've got one in DSM awaiting planting aka I have one with wet dirt in it


----------



## sewoeno

de-rimmed two tanks... 
left tank: java moss, rocks and no fauna yet.
right tank: assassin snails & my son's betta, random assortment of plants


----------



## kcoscia

Tetra 2.5g
Sponge filter
14w(?) 6500K Clip on CFL
Petco 50w heater
Storm the betta
Marsilea Minuta, hygro compacta (still transitioning from emmersed) peacock moss










Tetra 2.5g (Ignore the writing, got it for $3 used at a local store with minor sealable cracks. Funny how they were trying to say it was a 5g...)
Tetra HT10 heater
Tetra 3i filter (looking to change)
Aqueon Evolve 2 light (looking to change)
Winter the betta
hygro compacta (still transitioning) and anacharis (undergoing new tank melt :|)


----------



## cmdR_CHRIS

*2.5g Iwagumi Bowl Layout Attempt*

I have not seen any 2.5g bowls yet so here is mine. I'm attempting an Iwagumi layout, let me know how I'm doing so far. 

*Tank:* 2.5g Bowl from HomeGoods
*Light:* Deep Blue Solarflare Micro LED 6700k Light
*Substrate:* Flourite Dark, 7 kg / 15.4 lbs
*Hardscape:* Granite rocks from my local beach
*Flora:* Cryptocoryne undulata, Anubias barteri var. nana, Glossostigma elatinoides
*Fauna:* To be determined. Its getting a fresh start. I want to turn it into a shrimp & snail bowl and maybe have some micro fish too. Not sure what micro fish would be compatible with shrimp in a 2.5g, advice would be great? In the past I had white cloud mountain minnows and red cherry shrimp, but the tank went foul and all the shrimp died. Maybe as the WCMM grew they became too big for the tank? I saved the minnows and RAOK them off to a greatfull new owner :smile:









I'm giving it the dry start method for four weeks to let the plants root and grow in a little.


----------



## dru

Bump

Some nice looking nanos!


----------



## jarjarstinks

Just set up this low tech 2.5 in the wife's office, complete with Java fern, Anubias, Dwarf Sag, Pearlweed, a Nymphaea Lotus, & some Frogbit. Still cycling but would welcome suggestions for fauna. What fish do you like for your 2.5's?


----------



## knm<><

amphirion said:


> catalina aquariums 36W light fixture w/ 10,000K bulb.
> filtration: tom's rapid mini/red sea nano (i need extra flow right now for dealing with BGA)
> plants: anubias nana petite, fissidens fontanus, eglaria fluctunans, pogostemon helferi
> no animals atm except an olive nerite which does cleaning duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be in better shape....neglected for a week while BGA had a field day....treating now.


Neglected or not, that's a nice little tank!


----------



## That70sfishboy

bump


----------



## shaman.

Here is mine! 3 and a half months old on the photo:










Dimensions: 27x20x20cm or 11x8x8" (10 liter) - Optiwhite
Lighting: Chihiros C-Series C301 14W
Filtration: Eden 501 (sponge, ceramic rings, Purigen)
CO2: Pressurised 1bps thru glass/ceramic diffuser
Substrate: Quartz sand
Hardscape: Dragon stones
Fertilization: PPS pro, Easy carbo
Water parameters: Temp. 23'C, pH 6.7, KH 5, GH 8
Plants: Riccardia chamedryfolia, Eleocharis sp. 'Mini', Taxiphyllum sp. "Flame moss",Anubias sp. 'Pangolino', Crepidomanes sp. 'Calicut', Elatine hydropiper, HC 'Cuba', Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping'
Fish/shrimps: Neocaridina davidi var. Topaz Blue, Leopard ramshorn snails


----------



## Rnasty

Couple scaped from a tank I had a couple years ago


----------



## fishie7894

nice


----------

